# K-400



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

Talked my boss into getting a K-400 with auto feed for the small college I work for. Got it in yesterday, got to put it into a floor drain today , man do I really like it -. It will pay for itself with in a couple weeks. Hey these guys were sub contracting all the plumbing work until they hired me. I got enough work to last awhile
larry :thumbup:


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

OFF TOPIC:thumbsup: What critters do you have in the back of the truck? ****? I can't tell, I did notice the dogbox.

Nevermind I clicked on the pic and seen a bigger version of it

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

Yea, I **** hunt and squirrel hunt whenever possible, I hunt with Mountain Curs the last 5-6 years, first time I have not had a hound or 2 at my house in over 35 years.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

1234. i hope they are *****, cause if they are squirrels i ain't coming to alabama. lol. bbq is best. breid..............


----------

